# problem mit division in oracle



## rambozola (29. Jun 2005)

Hi leute,

gegeben sind folgene relationen (siehe unten).

Ich würde gerne wissen warum ich auf die fragestellung
   "Nennen sie alle Fluglinien(alles spalten) die nur mit Jet-Maschinen fliegen"
keine division in java machen kann?

Die würde folgendermaßen meiner meinung nahc aussehen:

select *
from fluglinie fl
where not exists (select *
                         from flugzeugtyp fzt
                         where antrieb = 'Jet'
                         and not exists(select * 
                                              from flug f
                                              where f.flc = fl.flc
                                              and f.ftyp = fzt.ftyp
                                              )
                         );

Mir geht es nicht um die korrekte sql-anfrage auf die fragestellung(die hab ich).
es geht mir darum warum meine sql-query mit division hier nicht auf das korrekte ergebnis führt.

hat einer von euch da ne idee? 


FLUG FLC FLNR  SITZE FTYP
---- --- ---- ------ ----
           AF     9    120 B737
           AF    33
           AF    45    310 A340
           BA     7    120 B737
           BA    82    310 A340
           BA    84    300 B777
           BA    86    250 B757
          BA    88    120 B737
          BA    90     50 F50
          BA    92    390 B747
          LH     5    120 B737
          LH     6    120 B737
          LH     7    120 B737
          LH     8    120 B737
          LH    20     50 F50
          LH    24     50 F50
         LH    32    220 A300
         LH    34    380 B747
         LH    36    310 A340
         LH    40    120 B737
         LH    42    120 B737
         DL     5    120 B737
        DL     7
        DL     9    310
        DL    33    310 MD11
        JL    12    400 B747


FLUGZEUGTYP FTYP HERSTELLER  ANTRIEB 
----------- ---- ---------- -------- ------- ---------- 
                     A300 Airbus                 Jet            
                     A340 Airbus                 Jet           
                     B737 Boeing                 Jet           
                     B747 Boeing                 Jet            
                     B757 Boeing                 Jet           
                     B777 Boeing                 Jet            
                     F50  Fokker                Turboprop      
                     MD11 Boeing                 Jet            

FLUGLINIE FLC LAND HUB NAME                 ALLIANZ
--------- --- ---- --- -------------------- -----------
                 DL  USA  LAX Delta Airlines       Excellence
                 UA  USA  ORD United Airlines      Star
                 AF  F    CDG Air France           Excellence
                  LH  D    FRA Lufthansa            Star
                  JL  J    NRT Japan Airlines
                  NH  J        All Nippon Airways   Star
                  BA  GB   LHR British Airways
                  DI  D        Deutsche BA

(PS: Spalten in relationen sind ein bissi verrutscht...nicht beachten)
 :?:


----------



## bambi (30. Jun 2005)

Irgendwie hab' ich Dein Problem jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Also die Query, die Du aufgeschrieben hast funktioniert
nicht? Was passiert denn? Gar nix oder die falsche Ausgabe? Und was genau willst Du machen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Jun 2005)

und was ist überhaupt eine "Division"?

meinst du sub-selects??


----------

